# Vmware Modul mit kernel 2.6.11 wird nicht kompiliert.

## Sonic Lux

Seit dem Kernel 2.6.11 kann ich das vmware Modul nicht mehr kompilieren.

Jemand das selbe Problem ?

```

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/userif.o

In file included from /tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/userif.c:45:

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/pgtbl.h: In function `PgtblVa2PTELocked':

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/pgtbl.h:81: warning: passing arg 1 of `pmd_offset' from incompatible pointer type

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/userif.c: In function `VNetCopyDatagramToUser':

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/userif.c:563: warning: implicit declaration of function `skb_copy_datagram'

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/netif.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/bridge.o

  CC [M]  /tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/procfs.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/vmnet.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

*** Warning: "skb_copy_datagram" [/tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko] undefined!

  CC      /tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/vmnet.mod.o

  LD [M]  /tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r5'

cp -f vmnet.ko ./../vmnet.o

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet-only'

Unable to make a vmnet module that can be loaded in the running kernel:

insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config4/vmnet.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module

There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the

set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to

rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

```

----------

## musv

nö, bei mir gings problemlos.

Kernel: Gentoo-Sources-2.6.11-r5

Scheint so, als ob VMWare mit Deinen Kernel-Directories irgendwelche Probleme hätte. Weiß ja nicht, wie du was compiliert hast. Aber VMWare will immer den aktuellen Kernel im /usr/src/linux haben, soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hab. Also neuen Kernel installieren, den Symlink auf /usr/src/linux anlegen, und danach vmware-config ausführen. Was anderes hab ich zumindest nicht gemacht.

----------

## Olis

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Seit dem Kernel 2.6.11 kann ich das vmware Modul nicht mehr kompilieren.
> 
> Jemand das selbe Problem ?

 

Eigentlich nicht, ging hier mit allen 2.6er Versionen ohne Probleme. Mit welchen Kernel ging es denn noch und welche VMware-Version hast du installiert?

----------

## Sonic Lux

Also mit kernel 2.6.10 ging auch alles problemlos!

Symlink zeigt natürlich auf die aktuellen sources.

Anbei: ist der gsx-server vllt. ist darin ein Unterschied ?!

----------

## slick

vielleicht hilft auch der Thread weiter...

 :Arrow:  vmware probleme

----------

## Sonic Lux

Leider nein  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

